# Move to Poland questions?



## jamesmcintyre23 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi my name is James McIntyre, I am a dual citizen of both Australia and Britain. I am planning to move to Poland later this year to marry my long term girl friend. I have a few questions regarding temporary residence and work permits if there is a Brexit-No Deal between the UK and Poland, please see questions as follows:

1/ is it best to apply for temp residency and work permits together or separately?

2/ if your work permit is issued before your temp residency permit are you legally allowed to work?

3/ if your circumstances change during the processing of your temp residency permit (ie Kasia and I get married), can you amend your current application or do you have to submit a new temporary residency permit based on marriage to a Polish national?

4/ I hold Australian and British citizenship. If there is a brexit deal then I could enter Poland with my British passport and would not require a temporary residence permit or working permit?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

You didnt mention your girlfriends citizenship (PL?).

It would be preferable if you enter PL with UK passport before brexsh1t, as you can then apply for residency as EU citizen. That would be much easier than work permit.

I dont see why you cant apply to adjust your status later on.
Why dont you look at PL embassy website, they should have all the info.


----------

